# Free Diving Navarre Pier



## bmoore

Plan on going to Navarre Pier early Saturday morning to free dive...around 7:30 ish

Hopefully will have a new gun, mask ect to test.


----------



## kylemac

Where is a good local place to get gear?


----------



## offshore64

if you are in pensacola go to MBT on barrancas. they will help you with anything you need


----------



## Clay-Doh

Have fun saturday Brian!

Hey Kyle, go see the guys at MBT. If they put up with idiots like me asking dumb questions, they definatly pass the test as far as customer oriented.

They are great guys, and will give you honest opinions. There number is 455-7702


----------



## kylemac

Thanks, Clay. MBT seems to be the consensus - I'll check them out.


----------



## SeminoleSpearer

Nice to see others that freedive. Are there any other good freedive spots around here?


----------



## bmoore

I hit the Navarre Pier but I am always on the look out for new spots..


----------



## JoeZ

How'd the dive go?


----------



## Brad King

I'm curious too JoeZ


----------



## AUradar

okay, please don't bash me for this. Its an honest question. I thought you couldn't spearfish if accessing the spot from the beach. Is this not the case?


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *AUradar (3/10/2008)*okay, please don't bash me for this. Its an honest question. I thought you couldn't spearfish if accessing the spot from the beach. Is this not the case?


You can not spearfishwithin 100 yardsa public fishing pier/bridges/beaches. Since the Navarre pier is not fishable, spearing has been going on there. And the rubble I believe is just outside of the 100 yard mark. As soon as they start to rebuild the pier, I am sure they will start enforcing the rule again. They could probably still ticket someone if they were in a bad mood, but the consenses among most is that it's allowed. I have not heard of anyone being ticketed so far. It's the only real shore dive location that is even worth taking a gun out with you.


----------



## LITECATCH

there used to be a twin engine wood boat at crystal beach. (navarre) it was about 75 yards off of the beach. i have not dove it in a long time. just wondering if it is still there.


----------



## File_13

> *kylemac (2/27/2008)*Where is a good local place to get gear?


It's not local, but leisurepro.com is where I get alot of my stuff. They have resonable prices and everything youwill need.

I also check craigslist.com, ebay.com, americanclassifieds.com and on this site. I occasionally find what I'm looking for on these sites, but when I do find it I usually get a good deal.


----------



## SeminoleSpearer

I've speared the pier to and have had no trouble. Just go out at least 100 yards like an earlier post said. Also, about the boat, my brother used to snorkel one a couple years back but I think it's gone now. I haven't heard anything abut it in a while. 



If anyone does know of any good freedive spots, please share. I'm SCUBA certified but frequent dives can be costly. Plus, I just like the challenge freediving offers.


----------



## bmoore

Same here on the free diving gig. I am trimix certified but free dive often. I honetsly believe you can score more fish free diving since you dont have all that gear on and are not blowing tons of bubbles. However, it would be difficult to free dive for grouper and snapper.....unless you are really good and can get down to say 100+ feet!:bowdown

I can hit about 40ft but that is pushing it and when I did I saw a few "stars" before hitting the surface.

I plan on practicing up and doing in alot this spring and summer from boats out in the gulf.

I rode out to the pier Sunday but did not go in. Water was too murky and there were about 9 guys getting ready to scuba dive for some reason...

Going to try to make it out to the gulf Sat or Sun..depending upon the weather/seas.


----------



## File_13

You can try the lung expander, I've heard good things about it. I just ordered one and they are only about $25. If it doesn't work, it was still only $25. The theory behind it makes sense. All you do is put the mouthpiece in and you can adjust the resistanceto the incoming air.This makes you work harder to inhale, which builds the chest area muscles,allowing you to inhale more oxygen and exhale more carbon dioxide.


----------



## SeminoleSpearer

Yeah, it is tough to get down that deep for snapper, grouper etc. except, of course, the grey snapper. I go down to about thirty but I can't stay down too long yet. Also, I want to keep it safe so as a result I don't push myself too far.



As for the lung expander, I've heard of it but haven't tried it yet. Maybe I'll give it a try. A good book on the topic is _The manual of freediving: Underwater on a single breath. It has some great techniques and workouts.



It really is sad that freediving isn't more popular here. Maybe I'll see you guys out on the pier sometime._


----------



## Telum Pisces

I don't think freediving is popular around here because of the depth of our wrecks/reefs.There is nothing worth freediving to in 40' or less around here. In southern Florida, they have much shallower waters in the gulf in the first 10-20 miles out. So that makes it more condusive to freediving.


----------



## flyingfishr

I agree with Knot a Yacht, I don't think it is a matter of popularity with freediving. We just can't get to where the fish are in most cases. Even going off a boat over a wreck isn't a guarantee unless you run into a school of AJ's checking you out. I love getting rid of the gear to do some freediving in the right conditions. Then again, I love bottom time too. Opportunity cost I suppose.


----------



## bmoore

Ithink a lot more fish can be taken free diving than wecurrently believe.I think we are brainwashed to believe we have to be on scuba. I intend to do it quite a bit thisspring and summer and hope to prove this theory correct.

I know barracuda canbe taken quite easliy free diving. I have neighbors who love them...never ate em myself. 

Those nuts out in CA do it all the time. My goal this summer is to free dive in blue water and nail a dolphin/tuna/wahoo. If I can free dive to 30-40 feet and have a gun that will reach up to 28 feet..I figure I could hit a fish at 50ft max. That's do able. But of course this is all hypothetical at this point. All theory and book knowledge, very little actual experience ..yet.

We shall see.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

down in the bahamas we have one of those hooka sytems. the hoses on it must be at least 50+ feet long. often times, i will take one big breath, and then dive down to 50-60 feet, stay around as long as i can, and then make my way back to the hose. pretty cool.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

> *bmoore (3/11/2008)* My goal this summer is to free dive in blue water and nail a dolphin/tuna/wahoo.


I think this is definately doable, especially around a huge weedline.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *The Blue Hoo (3/11/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *bmoore (3/11/2008)* My goal this summer is to free dive in blue water and nail a dolphin/tuna/wahoo.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is definately doable, especially around a huge weedline.
Click to expand...

Yeah but it will take some different gear like float lines etc... You don't want to go on a sleigh ride to the bottom if you don't stone em.:doh


----------



## Stressless

In the spirit of "Oh My F#$*ng Gawd!" Let's get to the rigs.



Read this sick bastards post and watch his vids.. http://www.spearboard.com/showthread.php?t=59134



Can you say pass on a 50# hoo 'cause there are so many bigger ones!?!?!?



Free diving the rigs.



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Empty Tank

Try free diving the BayCones (< 25') about a mile from crab island in destin. I have taken some nice fish there! Numbers are public. It is hit and miss but sometimes it is loaded up.


----------



## need2fish

You free diving guys must be studs or just plain nuts - I can't tell which.


----------



## bmoore

I have a life guard bouy with a 100ft of bungee cord rigged up for my biggest rife with a breakaway rig whathaveyou. On my other Riffe I have a riffe reel locked cocked and ready to rock. I can remove it when not needed.

I probably will rig up one more bouy onto the float line for the trip. Hoping two floats will hold a nice size fish.

Baby getting in on the action .....


----------



## Clay-Doh

OK, freediving spots. Granted, there aint a lot here, but...jetties are great, but illegal in FL, but legal in AL. Catch at peak of incoming, no current, and best viz. Also, if just having fun lookin for little inshore fish (too bad you cant shoot redfish), keep going west thru the pass, the water clears up a little, and there are plenty of dock pilings ect on the north side of the intercostal. As long as you dont touch the dock, you are legal. It is shallow depths, and not really freediving, but spring is good for sheeps ect.


----------



## LITECATCH

Clay, you can touch the docks. unless they pay a submerged land lease you can get on the docks and fish if you want to. you can't litter or damage anything. from mean high tide to open water is public domain.


----------



## Clay-Doh

No kiddin Scott? I didnt realize that! I thoiught you werent suposed to touch the actual dock or pilings, or it was tresspassing! Good to know! Thanx!


----------



## LITECATCH

that is what they want you to believe. it can get ugly. but the facts are the facts. if they do not PAY for a submerged land lease their pier is fair game. alot of snow balling and false legal terms are thrown out there but the fact is. i can fish off of your pier if i do not cross your land to get to it and there is nothing you can do about it. it kind of sucks for the pier owner but that is the law. i went through all of this crap when Deer Point was being developed. man what a nice place to gill net mullet!


----------



## SeminoleSpearer

Wow, I never thought of Alabama Jetties. However, even if not spearing I still see some cool marine life at the Destin Jetties.


----------



## bmoore

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'387\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'387\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'387\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'387\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'387\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'387\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">LITECATCH</DIV><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT></TD><TD class=SmallTxt noWrap align=right width="20%"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>is right about he pier laws. I have researched them as well. As long as you enter from the water there isnt much they can do about it.


----------



## PompNewbie

Me and a buddy are interested in learning to free dive close in and see if we like it before we drop off into the SCUBA world would love to tag along one day and see what its like with some of you "experienced guys" I have mask fins and snorkel just no pole spear or gun.......

But sounds pretty interesting Ive seen some large sheephead, and black snapper in the Intercostal my the perdido bridge but i think the current there is too strong for a free dive.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Clay-Doh

Is the perdido bridge in FL or AL? And if in FL, is it a public fishing bridge? 

shootin sheephead freediving is the BEST!










9 of them bad boys in about a half hour! 

Tasty!

Pomp....you should really try snorking and freediving (I say freediving loosely, since I can maybe hold my breath 30 seconds.. :doh ) and after seeing the pretty marine life, you will DEFINATELY get geeked and want to scuba!! trust me!!


----------



## PompNewbie

Its in florida and its not a fishing bridge....if you launch from Galvez its the bridge to the left heading towards pensacola. as you pass under it you can circle around to the right and anchor up there out of boat traffic and fish there....I have caught sheeps, black snapper, Reds and spanish macks there. but last time i went there we pulled up next to the pillings to tie off and there was a sheephead about 3 foot below the surface next to the piling that looked about 18" long


----------



## PompNewbie

Speaking of learning if anyone is going out diving I'd like to tag along just to learn (even if i stay in the boat the whole time helping with equipment etc..) and can you free dive the "steam pipe" in the bay?

Thanks guys

Mike


----------



## Telum Pisces

Ok, all this freediving talk has got me interested in doing some. So, let's get a group together and hit a shore location somewhere and shoot something. Whether it's Navarre pier or what, I don't know. But I am wanting to try it.


----------



## PompNewbie

LOL you think youve got the bug ....I just figured out i have the supplies to make a Hawaiian sling  nice having acsess to surgical tubing!


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *PompNewbie (3/13/2008)*LOL you think youve got the bug ....I just figured out i have the supplies to make a Hawaiian sling  nice having acsess to surgical tubing!


Talk to Josh (FenderBender) and get him to post up his home made rendition of pole spear.


----------



## Heller High Water

Well when I am not on the couch due to a fractured skull from a surgery gone bad I do alot of free diving. Last year I did some blue water dives (mainly because it was hot as hell) to try for some mahi and such but never could put the spear through the fish, missed a REALLY nice one just over its back. There are some wrecks that 40-50ft divers can reach (especially with my home made sled). The sled works great inorder to maximize time in the fishy depths. In 6 months when I can start diving again, I would love to get a group together to do some diving.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Man I need to shoot smething! (and I am not lookin for any smartass comments from YOU Knotayat!!!) If the bridge you speak of is not a public fishing bridge, it is legal to spear there. Now is the time coming up soon, when they are so thick I actually go down with 2 guns and shoot 2 at a time as fast as I can. 

As far as the currents, you just need to check the tides and catch it slack, and at the top of incoming for the best viz. If the current never really dies down, you can always tie off to a piling like some rig divers do. Of course then, from below to sharks you would probably look like a big chunk of bait on the end of a long line!!:doh

If you are talking about the pipes near Ft Mcree, I have dove them. If you anchor up there, and put a dive glag on a float IN the water with you, and stay by your boat you are safe. There ARE fish there!

Cant believe I am giving away spots!:doh


Hey HellorHighwater! When you did the blue water, did you miss cuz they were to far away? I got the right gun for blue water!










Thats the biggest gun Riffe makes, there blue water model, up to 5 bands. The shaft alone is 72" long, and 3/8th inch thick. Its a monster for reachin out and touchin someone!!

bmoore and others are wanting a bluewater trip...me too. I would like an person experinced with the rigs to go so we are not out there runnin in circles.


----------



## flyingfishr

That Perdido bridge is just down from my house. You gotta be careful, there can be some heavy traffic through there at times. Regardless, it might be a good place to check for some Sheepies and Snapper. I'm watching Speargun Hunter right now, they are hunting off Hatteras, NC. There is a Whale Shark SURROUNDED by Cobia and they are just picking them off. Whatever, that crap only happens on TV. :reallycrying


----------



## PompNewbie

Ya the steam pipes are in between Ft Mcrea and NAS good fish on them too just dont know how deep it is and if you could free dive it or not.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl42_lblFullMessage>Man I need to shoot smething! (and I am not lookin for any smartass comments from YOU Knotayat!!!)


Ok, no smartass from me this time. But shooting something is definately needed on my end as well. I'm in the process of getting my boat dive ready (ladder needed)and will soon be out every chance that the weather allows it. Let's go shoot something.


----------



## PompNewbie

Damn thats a big gun....your not trying to compensate for anything are you clay?


----------



## Heller High Water

Clay, I defn missed because I didnt have a gun like that. I was shooting a 48" special. I had to swim the group down, they seem to always stay just far enough away not to take a shot. So I planned burst to intersect the group, once they realized I was swimming behind them they turned around broadside and I took a shot, I was still moving pretty fast and my shot went right over his back. I think that gun would fix the problem.


----------



## bmoore

This weekend again looks like crap...so who knows when we will be able to get out.

Checked the pier yesterday and it was garbage. Bad vis still.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hey Pomp...it ranges from maybe 10 to 15' deep is all. even the most outta shape like me can manage it. Of course, it is river like currents on a changing tide. 

And you got me...not trying to compensate...hee hee.

Josh...if doing bridges, the trick is anchor up next to some pilings, and stay inside a group of pilings, wont get hit by a boat then. And if you are ready to go to the next set, just look around, and swim over to em then stay there.

If you get down inside between the groups of 4 pilings with the "pillboxs" holding them together at the water surface...you can look up even in the worst visibility and see the silouttes of the fish in the light, and waste em!

Me and FenderBender dove a certain bridge in a certain bay, and you could not see past the tip of yuor gun, but using that trick, we both managed a stringer full of fish.


----------



## BADBOY69

Hey, 'Kylemac', dunno if you're still looking for a local place to get gear and not trying to flame anyone, BUT...I would NEVER recommend buying freedive/scuba gear from leisurepro, ebay, etc. I see people come into the shop and try on gear they find online to see if they like it, ask questions, take up staff time only to buy crap over the internet that only God knows what will really be sent. Find a shop you like and get your gear there! If you want any info on what shop I use and why feel free to pm or call me, #686-1192. (Don't want to derail the thread) Later- Jerry


----------



## PompNewbie

Hey what is "typical visability" in the bay? and are there any good places to dive? I would assume i need a boat to get anywhere decent.

Thanks

Mike


----------

